# Plan b success❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Since offshore fishing didn't pan out with Marmidor due to weather. Decided to try out my luck with surf fishing. Boy was that a good decision! Total fish today caught 3-redfish 8-pompano. Caught my limit of both.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice Plan *b *catch... Some good eats there.

Sand fleas, shrimp....???


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

afishanado said:


> Nice Plan *b *catch... Some good eats there.
> 
> Sand fleas, shrimp....???


 All fleas!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That is sweet!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Heck yea man that's awesome!


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I caught a slot red from the surf.....Good Job!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice to limit out. Great job.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Good job bro!! Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Way to hand!!! It was tough sitting at work getting your text/pics today! Nice haul!!!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Man, now that is a great day!


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow! Nice job, general location?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

E.O.P! :thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

plan c?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> plan c?


 check out my pre &post pomps day that was plan C lol 

:thumbup:


----------

